# Does drying make newly grown weed potent?



## ROCKTHEBELLS (Jun 10, 2007)

I recently got a good amount of great looking bud from a friend. This bud is the hairiest, greenest, strongest smelling bud i've ever had. However the high was surprisingly weak. One thing that i noticed about the bud was that it was moist, as well as a bit sticky when broken apart. I've heard that drying activates the THC in weed, and this stuff is homegrown, so perhaps the grower may have left the bud too wet. I am wondering if it would be a good idea to put the bud on a screen over a bunch of silica pebbles in tuppleware and just leave it for a few days. Do you believe this would increase the potency?


----------



## 420thAvenue (Jun 10, 2007)

sounds premature.


----------



## 420thAvenue (Jun 10, 2007)

Sounds premature to me.. this means it was picked before the optimal amount of trichs were cloudy/amber. How much time before is a good question, as the most time before it is ready the less potent it will be.


----------



## ROCKTHEBELLS (Jun 10, 2007)

Yea, but there are a lot of crystals on the buds too. If it's crystalized would that imply that it was harvested at the proper time? Would me drying the bud on a screen in tuppleware over a silica packet help at all?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes it could. While it can't 'make the weed stronger', it does allow the chemicals to break down so you get more of what is already there. Be sure, if you try this, to open the container and fluff the buds a little, maybe turn them over a time or two. As soon as they are somewhat dry you may want to switch them to a glass container. The longer you 'cure' them the higher the potency. Light and heat should be kept down as much as possible. Ventilation until dry will help also. VV


----------



## ROCKTHEBELLS (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## ROCKTHEBELLS (Jun 10, 2007)

wait you mean the tuppleware container should be open during the silica drying process? It probably wouldn't do 5 g's or so any damage to have it that contained for like 45 min to an hour would it?


----------



## MenaceToSociety6 (Jun 10, 2007)

ROCKTHEBELLS damn i know what you mean i got some weed on Thursday and it looked like some pretty good bud it was hairy and smelled really strong you could smell it through the bag, but after i was done smoking 2 bowls out the bong and smoking a joint i noticed my high was WEAK.....I mean i payed 30 bucks for some weed i expected some pretty good bud for the amount this weirdo gave me but my high was weak and it lasted about 2 hours Tops i was dissapointed so i just smoked it all on saturday i usually buy a $20 sack and it last's me about 1 week because the high is usually long lasting after 2 bowls but this weed just plained suck im not buying from him no more


----------



## Mark. (Jun 10, 2007)

yur weed seems very cheap over there many gram do use get 4 30 dollars 10 pounds a gram here (20 dollars ) an its useally imported muck i just buy pollen if i hav 2 thats 60 a half oz (120 dollar)


----------



## MenaceToSociety6 (Jun 10, 2007)

Well they dont sell regs here by grams (Regs cheapest weed around here) they sell 3.5 grams for 5 dollars usually and a ounce goes for around $60-80 
depending who your buying from 

but if you want good weed you pay $20 a gram


----------



## ROCKTHEBELLS (Jun 10, 2007)

yea this weed is a sage-ak 47 hybrid. I've been drying it in the silica container and it's actually a much better smoke/high than before. Less moisture and dampness on the bud definitly helped the potency. The only thing i'm curious about is whether i should have a top on the tuppleware container or not. So far i have been drying them with the top on.


----------



## Mark. (Jun 10, 2007)

pretty much same as here then , street deals an gangsters hav fucked the smoke up over here its all gritted with glass or sand even heard shades of metal in some 
just think how much hassle it would save the govermant 2 make a plant legal becoz every 1 knows smokers r 2 stoned 2 b out hooding


----------



## Mark. (Jun 10, 2007)

let it air dry now 4 a few days id say


----------



## MenaceToSociety6 (Jun 10, 2007)

> yea this weed is a sage-ak 47 hybrid. I've been drying it in the silica container and it's actually a much better smoke/high than before. Less moisture and dampness on the bud definitly helped the potency. The *only thing i'm curious about is whether i should have a top on the tuppleware container or not. So far i have been drying them with the top on*.


Hey just make sure no LIGHT is hitting the weed if your gonna have the tupperlware container off, just remember light Decreases THC


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry, I thought you said you had a quantity of weed. BY all means for 5 grams pop it in the container and let it dry. 
3.5 grams is an eighth. $5.00 8 times is $40.00. On oz is how much??VV


----------



## marcus420 (Jun 11, 2007)

Mark. said:


> yur weed seems very cheap over there many gram do use get 4 30 dollars 10 pounds a gram here (20 dollars ) an its useally imported muck i just buy pollen if i hav 2 thats 60 a half oz (120 dollar)


what is this pollen you speak of? Is it just a lower grade bud or something?


----------



## Omally (Jun 12, 2007)

"The longer you 'cure' them the higher the potency."


Why are you telling him it makes the bud more potent? Potency is a ratio of thc to weight. So unless u sprinkle thc on top you cant make your bud more potent, you can just take out some of the other non-psychoactive crap.


----------



## Mark. (Jun 12, 2007)

40 dollars an 0z we pay that 4 a 2 gram bag 4 a oz its 200 ($400) 
pollen is good hash dont know how its made luv 2 no its nice gear


----------



## MenaceToSociety6 (Jun 12, 2007)

> 40 dollars an 0z we pay that 4 a 2 gram bag 4 a oz its 200 ($400)
> pollen is good hash dont know how its made luv 2 no its nice gear


Well they do sell grams for $20 but i usually dont waste my money on the expensive weed, i usually just the Regs(shwag, brick weed) what else can i do when i dont have much money lol...but i rather by a larger amount of weed so i can roll a blunt


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 12, 2007)

if it aint super strong i wo nt even get a buzz


----------



## ROCKTHEBELLS (Jun 12, 2007)

Omally said:


> "The longer you 'cure' them the higher the potency."
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you telling him it makes the bud more potent? Potency is a ratio of thc to weight. So unless u sprinkle thc on top you cant make your bud more potent, you can just take out some of the other non-psychoactive crap.


That is what i thought too, but i swear the high was much better and definitly stronger after i dried them. When i first got them they were so moist it looked like there was dew on the bud. After i dried them they burnt much better and i honestly feel higher, i don't really know how to put any science behind that but it's what was recomended to me and i can definitly say that it helped me. I only did it in a the tuppleware container with the silica for about 15-20 minutes to a couple of hours for some of the larger nugs (checking on them regularly to see how much it did), and i feel like that was effective.


----------



## Vermilion (Jun 13, 2007)

its impossible to find 1 gram here for under 10 dollars. i hate this place i live in. the assholes who deal usually deal at ridiculously high prices. I can get an eighth for 25 dollars. but the weed is usually pretty potent. one bowl can leave a lot of resin in the bowl.


----------



## lunasea (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow, the cheapest an eighth here is $35. And it's not even good, goddam ridiculous.


----------



## sine143 (Jun 19, 2007)

Omally said:


> "The longer you 'cure' them the higher the potency."
> 
> 
> Why are you telling him it makes the bud more potent? Potency is a ratio of thc to weight. So unless u sprinkle thc on top you cant make your bud more potent, you can just take out some of the other non-psychoactive crap.


well, if you are taking out some of the other non psychoactive materials, which is decreasing weight, while not taking out any thc, then you are raising potency.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jun 19, 2007)

The very short answer is YES. It does affect potency in a very positive manner. Drying and curing cannabis after harvesting for few days to several months will improve the _potency, as well as the taste and texture of the buds. _

Drying bud converts crude acidic THC from its nonactive form (CBG) into a neutral pH psychoactive substance (THC). Each THC molecule has to lose it's moisture content in order to become fully psychoactive. This is because cannabergerol (CBG) is the non-psychoactive precursor for tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).

When the water exits the bud, the THC becomes slightly different in molecular structure. 

Heating can make THC readily active by immedietly vaporizing the bud's moisture content away. However, as Fatima also mentioned, aging is important too. 

First the bud is "dried", but can still contain some moisture within. By using the "cure", the THC slowly becomes psychoactive. Curing builds a more uniformily dried bud with a better burn and taste.


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Jun 20, 2007)

does anyone when they but an 8th does the guy wigh it out in front of you, ive bought plenty of "8ths" at &#163;20/$35-40 and sometimes its not even the full 3.5 grams?????


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Aug 14, 2008)

yes - wet is bad. dry and then cure for at least 7 to 14 days.


----------



## anthonyk (Aug 15, 2008)

20 a gram wayyyyyyyyyyyyy to much i pay 10 for a 5 and its hella good


----------



## potsmokinsumbitch (Apr 27, 2010)

ok the reason pot gets more potent as it cures is that the trichomes are still degrading and once they reach thier peak potency will start to degrade to the point where it loses potency. The only ways I know to make pot more potent besides buying good seeds from the Attitude seedbank. 1 is to stress your plant , like if you transplant a lot that will usually result in better weed. Also on the last week give no water. More lumens (light). Always harvest in the morning before you turn on your lights (this is true google it). Good ferts (organic). Also this sounds crazy but talk to your plants and put on some good tunes for em they are living things and they respond to sound.. 1 last thing is cold weather at the end of budding, not only turns hairs puprple but makes weed more stonier in terms a cave man can understand hee and MOST IMPORTANT DONT HARVEST TO EARLY !!!!!! .


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Apr 27, 2010)

congrats on free weed.


----------

